# Wifi Thermostat for Millivolt Gas Stove



## dastro (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm wanting to put a gas stove in a pool shed that is detached from our house.  I'm looking at a couple different models that have  millivolt remote ready  gas valves (Buck Stove Steel Series or Model 329).  I found a wifi thermostat (LUX GEO) that doesn't require 24v for power as it uses onboard lithium batteries.  It's literature says it can be used with millivolt systems.  My question is, do I need to insert a relay in between the tstat and stove?
From owner's manual:  The thermostat control on this heater differs from standard thermostats. Standard thermostats simply turn burner on and off. The thermostat used on this heater senses room temperature and adjusts amount of gas flow to burner. This will increase or decrease flame height.









						GEO - LUX Products
					






					www.luxproducts.com
				





			https://buckstove.com/gas-stoves


----------

